# HELP Please! Castor&Pollux ORGANIX food and Nature Recipe Grain Free food question.



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

*HELP Please! Castor&Pollux ORGANIX food and Nature Recipe Grain Free food question.*

Hi guys,
I have a question about the food again. I know there've been a lot of brands discussed, but I can't really find any opinions on these 2 brands.
Both have printed Made in USA on the bags, so no China toxins here.
I wanted to ask, if anybody ever used these.
My Charlie is XTREMELY picky.....actually he's the king of picky dogs - won't eat treats at all; he gets bored by his kibble in 3 weeks max.
Right now he's on Fromm food, but he's been refusing to eat it for the last 3 days.
I just picked him up from the vet - his annual check-up results are great.
The vet recommended to switch his food even more....OMG.
I browsed the aisles and found these 2 brands. With Nature Recipe I liked that it's Grain Free Easy to Digest + small breed formula.
With ORGANIX I liked that it's being meda here in States from organic ingredients and you also have a small breed kibble available.

I will need to go back to the store tonight and get some different brand, because Charlie's on strike:huh:....and won't touch his Fromm anymore - I feed him the pork & applesauce formula, but the owner of the store gave me many sample bags with other flavors and he refuses all of them.

Has anybody ANY experience with Nature Recipe Grain Free or ORGANIX by Castor & Pollux brands? I know there are many members, who know a LOT about the food.

I'm pretty desperate. Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Many thanks,
Katie.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Katie, I have seen this food but never used it, I will do a bit of reading on it tonight and see what info I can dig up.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Katie, I have seen this food but never used it, I will do a bit of reading on it tonight and see what info I can dig up.


Oh Shelly, THANK goodness for your reply. I was hoping you would see the thread, because you posted a lot of great info before.
Thanks again for any help.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Ok, I just read something not so good about Merrick company, that makes ORGANIX food........I guess I won't be getting this one...:blink:...


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I put my boys on this food about three weeks ago. They seem to like the kibble, but not the 'pieces of real fruit and vegetables' :w00t: (this is actually Caster and Pollux Natural Ultramix)


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I feed our two, Snuggles and Chrissy Blue Buffalo Longevity and they eat everything that is placed in their bowls. Do not know whether or not the place that you purchase your pet food carries it, but perhaps I would look for it there. The one food that you mentioned Castor & Pollux is rather high in protein. I looked at a couple of bags the last time I was in Petco and was surprised to see how high it was. I try to keep the protein value down since Chrissy tends to put on weight more so than our Snuggles. Some of the grain free foods also contain more protein too.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I feed our two, Snuggles and Chrissy Blue Buffalo Longevity and they eat everything that is placed in their bowls. Do not know whether or not the place that you purchase your pet food carries it, but perhaps I would look for it there. The one food that you mentioned Castor & Pollux is rather high in protein. I looked at a couple of bags the last time I was in Petco and was surprised to see how high it was. I try to keep the protein value down since Chrissy tends to put on weight more so than our Snuggles. Some of the grain free foods also contain more protein too.


Yes, I saw Blue Buffalo food at the store today. So you think he's going to eat it? I'm so tired of his food moods...it's rather stressful to be always on the "hunt"...


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I put my boys on this food about three weeks ago. They seem to like the kibble, but not the 'pieces of real fruit and vegetables' :w00t: (this is actually Caster and Pollux Natural Ultramix)


Thank you Laura. That's actually the food I was interested in. It says Made in USA, so no China stuff. I'm at loss right now...Charlie's such a picky fluff...ugh!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Did you ever put a little water in the kibble and mix it up. Also you can take a little bit of wet food and mix it in. I think he will eat it.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

So Castor and Pollux was purchased by Merrick, which it looks like you found out. Seems like they had a pretty loyal following up until that point. I really want to like Merrick, they are all US based, which I find appealing and own their own plants.

I haven't found any hard facts to say they are a bad company all I find are rumors about a recall from a different company who's goods were made at a Merrick plant, and people feel like Merrick got off scott free because the other company got blamed for everything. I don't know all the details of this and I can't locate anything to back it up with facts so I am not sure if it's something you even want to believe.

It supposidly happened before I became obsessed with dog food so hehe... I don't think it's necissarily a bad food, but I prefer companies that I get clear and prompt responses from, that have great customer service, that at least try to be semi transparent. I need warm and fuzzies.

I have not tried to contact Merrick, but if you would like to try their foods but are concerned about quality issues, you can always e mail them, see what kind of response you get. I have used their canned foods in the past-but my dogs were not crazy about them, and their beards got kinda goopy. I was not a fan  but I don't think it's 'bad' food.

Ingredients look ok, though, I prefer a nice list of whole foods and protein levels kinda bounced from 30 and 25ish and around that area so they didn't seem to bad, to me at least.

Editing to add:

Merrick did have a fuss not to long ago about some guy who found nails in his bag of kibble, if I remember correctly what turned people off was the company was kinda cold in response to the issue. You can still find articles about this if you are interested.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

You know, I got lucky with my dogs liking the taste of Fromm, and some days they get bored and don't want to eat. The only way I have seen them get excited about food is if it's real food or if it's canned (they prefer loaf canned)  and I got my Honest Kitchen samples so we will see how they do with that tonight!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Castor and Pollux was recommended to me by several people, one who is very involved in rescue. It gets the highest rating, five stars, from dogfoodadvisor. Bailey loves it. I switched him when he also stopped eating Fromm.

Castor and Pollux Organix Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating

Unfortunately, it has now been purchased by Merrick so I don't know if I will be as comfortable feeding it going forward.

BTW, I use the small bites regular, not grain free formula. The grain free is higher in protein than most Maltese should be fed.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is encouraging.

Recent Press | www.castorpolluxpet.com


----------

